# Pics- ligaments gone and contracting



## CrookedTreeCheryl (Jan 31, 2013)

WAnted to add these, I looked for these kind of pics leading up to our first kidding and thought they might be helpful to others









My doe's ligaments are totally gone here.









Having a contraction; bracing her legs, arching her back and her tail is crooked


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

want pics of the kids immediately!!!


----------



## CrookedTreeCheryl (Jan 31, 2013)

Once it/they're on the ground and nursing I'll get them!  hoping everything goes well


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Happy kidding! And do post pictures afterwards. I love seeing other peoples kiddies.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

it'll go great! hopefully you have your kidding kit close by!


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

good luck think pink!!


----------



## CrookedTreeCheryl (Jan 31, 2013)

No streaming yet but she's laying down then standing up and going posty for contractions. Refused her favorite cookies so she's definitely up to something!


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Looking at that udder just makes me hurt! Wow she is full.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

What breed is she, a boer? Can't wait to see kids!


----------



## CrookedTreeCheryl (Jan 31, 2013)

She's a full Nigerian Dwarf, polled & wattles (and currently waddling! Lol)  still waiting, she's up and down and pacing, smelling everything and going posty for contractions. Her vulva sinks in pretty far with the contractions and she's starting to stare with them, so stronger maybe? Been biting at her sides and nickering a little, no streaming yet though


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

exciting!!!!! hopefully it happens soon and you don't have to wait into the night.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

I thought maybe Nigerian after I posted.  Can't wait!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Good luck on your kidding. And your awesome to play the before pics. I know what I'm doing now but like you wish there were more pictures out there to have helped me at first. So I'm sure a new be out there is gonna thank you too.


----------



## CrookedTreeCheryl (Jan 31, 2013)

We have a beautiful buckling, she's working on a second but having a rough time


----------



## lauraanimal1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Darling


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

AWWW! He is so cute...and looks BIG! Hope everything goes well with the next kid!


----------



## CrookedTreeCheryl (Jan 31, 2013)

She had a second little buckling.  so we've had 8 bucks and 0 does this year hahaha... That's okay though. Mom was doing well when I came in at 1am, very tired but nursing and snuggled up with her boys and licking them into submission. The first one is a big guy!


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Beautiful babies. Mom looks pleased with her handiwork.


----------



## CrookedTreeCheryl (Jan 31, 2013)

She's so relieved! The big guy came face first and was stuck head-out for over 10 minutes. Thought I was going to break his neck easing him out! Second was breach but popped right out after about 45min. Toby has never has a baby position properly


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

congrats!!! those boys are sooo cute!!!!


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

they are wicked cuteglad everyone made it through, including you!! lol


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

So glad she's okay! Very cute babies!


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Awww.....congrats!!!


----------



## cashmere (Jan 14, 2013)

Congratulations glad everyone did well 
They are so cute.


----------



## ms_sl_lee (Feb 8, 2013)

Such cute little boys. Congrats.


----------



## CrookedTreeCheryl (Jan 31, 2013)

They're little boogers already!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Awww! I love the one with more white on him! He is absolutely ADORABLE! Congrats!


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Aww!


----------



## CrookedTreeCheryl (Jan 31, 2013)

The little guy with white looks just like his sire, a very loved junior buck who we just lost to pneumonia. I'm also pretty sure he's polled, so chances are he'll be staying as a buck for our unrelated Nigerian does


----------

